# Everyday Iran: What Hardliners In The US And Iran Don’t Want You To See



## dani67

These young people were captured by Nooshafarin Movaffagh, who photographs for the website Humans of Tehran. Source: The Roosevelts © Nooshafarin Movaffagh

Every day, hardliners in Iran and the United States try to paint a picture of an Iran wholly opposed to Western modernity. But behind the political posturing are the actual people who live and work in Iran, and they don’t look as different as these leaders might like us to imagine. Just as there is no single understanding of what an American looks like, there is no essential Iranian, either. Like many countries, oppression and violence are a reality of everyday life, but overall Iran is a country striving to find a middle ground between staunch traditionalism and modern sensibilities, most notably in the area of Tehran, Iran’s cultural and industrial capital.

This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.


----------



## dani67

1 of 21




Taking in the view from the balcony. At home, women do not have to cover their heads or dress as modestly as they are expected to in public. Source: Imgur © Hossein Fatemi


----------



## dani67

2 of 21




Browsing for undergarments inside a shop. Source: IMGUR © Hossein Fatemi




Firefighters outside of their station. Source:The Roosevelts




Women play billiards in a recreation hall. Source: IMGUR © Hossein Fatemi


----------



## dani67

“When people find out that I’m from South Tehran, they immediately assume I’m a criminal or a thug. But I’m just an ordinary art student trying to make ends meet.” – Farzad seen near Emamzadeh-Hassan via Humans of Tehran. Source: Humans of Tehran © Omid Iranmehr





Though Islamic officials have set out to ban dogs as pets (saying that they are unclean and owning them is an imitation of Western practices) people will be people, and we tend to value the loyalty and friendship of canines. Here a woman bearing food donations for a non-government charity animal shelter plays with a homeless dog. Source: New York Daily News


----------



## dani67

At the gym, where women and men work out separately. Source: Imgur © Hossein Fatemi





A beautiful shot of the mountainous Tehran skyline at dusk, a change from the desert scenes we are used to seeing. Source: The Roosevelts





Old men instinctively gather to park benches the world over. Source: The Roosevelts


----------



## dani67

Inside a hookah bar, where women are still usually expected to be accompanied by a man. Source: Imgur © Hossein Fatemi





Snow is not what we usually think of in Iran; here are some skiers ready for some slope action. Even though men and women have been made to ski separately in the past, now it often is a co-ed activity (though such behavior is not formally authorized). Source: NPRFatemeh Bahrami/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images





Rock music is forbidden by the government, but resourceful and dedicated bands find ways to practice in secret. Source: Imgur © Hossein Fatemi





Sattar's business has fallen on some tough luck, like when a swindling business partner left him broke. But he had a friend to help him get through it. “There was a time I had completely lost faith in Tehran and its people," says the 61-year-old Azeri native. "But just when I thought I've had enough, along came a friend, who was -and still is- so amazing and so good, that I found myself falling in love with the city all over again.” Humans of Tehran


----------



## dani67

These young women only have smiles for the camera. Source: The Roosevelts






A beauty salon; at least one place where men are not allowed to enter. Source: Imgur © Hossein Fatemi





Eram Garden in Shiraz, also known as the botanical center of Shiraz University. Source: Iran Tour Online


----------



## dani67

Street musicians entertain while trying to make a living. Source: The Roosevelts






Even though dog ownership is extremely frowned upon, some people simply can’t resist their companionship. However, dog owners must keep their furry friends inside four walls to avoid their confiscation. Source: IMGUR © Hossein Fatemi






Eylya, an artist, relaxes inside his house. Source: Imgur © Hossein Fatemi







Music being played among a grove of trees. Source: Imgur © Hossein Fatemi


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

dani67 said:


> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.



People pay for, and with, the government they permit.  It's really that simple.


----------



## TooTall

dani67 said:


> These young people were captured by Nooshafarin Movaffagh, who photographs for the website Humans of Tehran. Source: The Roosevelts © Nooshafarin Movaffagh
> 
> Every day, hardliners in Iran and the United States try to paint a picture of an Iran wholly opposed to Western modernity. But behind the political posturing are the actual people who live and work in Iran, and they don’t look as different as these leaders might like us to imagine. Just as there is no single understanding of what an American looks like, there is no essential Iranian, either. Like many countries, oppression and violence are a reality of everyday life, but overall Iran is a country striving to find a middle ground between staunch traditionalism and modern sensibilities, most notably in the area of Tehran, Iran’s cultural and industrial capital.
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.



I have traveled to 28 foreign countries but Iran was not one of them.  I have several friends that  did spend several years in Iran and they confirm what you say about normal Iranians. That was prior to the Shah being ousted and my friends leaving the country.  They kept in contact with several of the Iranians they had befriended with until they were arrested and killed or imprisoned.
There have been several times that with a little US support for your kind of Iranian might have been able to overthrow the leadership, but it probably would have resulted in a blood bath and failed.

Not all American are hardliners, but the present leadership in Iran supports terrorism all over the mid-east and we have to take a stand against that.


----------



## deltex1

Too Tall has the point I think.  U S "hardliners" are less interested in what reasonable, modern Iranians can get away with in their country...more interested in what the Ayatollah and the Iranian Revolutionary Guard can get away with.

Iran and state-sponsored terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

iran actor and actress


----------



## dani67

iranian act...


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

iranian act ...


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## deltex1

You need to drop that Kerry photo...the rest are pleasing to the eye.


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> You need to drop that Kerry photo...the rest are pleasing to the eye.


you cant understand .i love kerry


----------



## paulitician

The U.S. is beholden to evil nations like Saudi Arabia. It sold its soul to the devil a long time ago. Saudi Arabia has caused far more bloody carnage around the world than Iran could ever imagine causing. The most heinous Terrorists in the world have been funded by Saudi Arabia. Groups like Al Qaeda and ISIS owe their existences to Saudi Arabia. 

But since the U.S. sold its soul for the oil cash, they call Saudi Arabia 'Good' while calling Iran 'Bad.' It's a bloody mess. It's time to disengage fom the Middle East. We've done enough damage over there.


----------



## Contumacious

dani67 said:


> These young people were captured by Nooshafarin Movaffagh, who photographs for the website Humans of Tehran. Source: The Roosevelts © Nooshafarin Movaffagh
> 
> Every day, hardliners in Iran and the United States try to paint a picture of an Iran wholly opposed to Western modernity. But behind the political posturing are the actual people who live and work in Iran, and they don’t look as different as these leaders might like us to imagine. Just as there is no single understanding of what an American looks like, there is no essential Iranian, either. Like many countries, oppression and violence are a reality of everyday life, but overall Iran is a country striving to find a middle ground between staunch traditionalism and modern sensibilities, most notably in the area of Tehran, Iran’s cultural and industrial capital.
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.





OUR GOVERNMENT AND OUR MEDIA ARE CONTROLLED BY ISRAEL.

SOON, VERY VERY SOON, IRAN AND ITS PEOPLE WILL BE DESTROYED.

THAT IS WHAT ISRAEL WANTS AND WHAT ISRAEL WANTS ISRAEL GETS - THEY ARE THE CHOSEN ONES.


.


----------



## deltex1

paulitician said:


> The U.S. is beholden to evil nations like Saudi Arabia. It sold its soul to the devil a long time ago. Saudi Arabia has caused far more bloody carnage around the world than Iran could ever imagine causing. The most heinous Terrorists in the world have been funded by Saudi Arabia. Groups like Al Qaeda and ISIS owe their existences to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> But since the U.S. sold its soul for the oil cash, they call Saudi Arabia 'Good' while calling Iran 'Bad.' It's a bloody mess. It's time to disengage fom the Middle East. We've done enough damage over there.


We are beholden to none of them any more.  Give warning.  Then blow them to hell if the warning not heeded.


----------



## deltex1

deltex1 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. is beholden to evil nations like Saudi Arabia. It sold its soul to the devil a long time ago. Saudi Arabia has caused far more bloody carnage around the world than Iran could ever imagine causing. The most heinous Terrorists in the world have been funded by Saudi Arabia. Groups like Al Qaeda and ISIS owe their existences to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> But since the U.S. sold its soul for the oil cash, they call Saudi Arabia 'Good' while calling Iran 'Bad.' It's a bloody mess. It's time to disengage fom the Middle East. We've done enough damage over there.
> 
> 
> 
> We are beholden to none of them any more.  Give warning.  Then blow them to hell if the warning not heeded.
Click to expand...

Funny...until a Trump gets in...


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## TooTall

dani67 said:


> These young people were captured by Nooshafarin Movaffagh, who photographs for the website Humans of Tehran. Source: The Roosevelts © Nooshafarin Movaffagh
> 
> Every day, hardliners in Iran and the United States try to paint a picture of an Iran wholly opposed to Western modernity. But behind the political posturing are the actual people who live and work in Iran, and they don’t look as different as these leaders might like us to imagine. Just as there is no single understanding of what an American looks like, there is no essential Iranian, either. Like many countries, oppression and violence are a reality of everyday life, but overall Iran is a country striving to find a middle ground between staunch traditionalism and modern sensibilities, most notably in the area of Tehran, Iran’s cultural and industrial capital.
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.



My only personal experience with middle eastern people was many years ago when I taught C-130 avionics to Iranian and Saudi Arabian technicians and pilots.  The Iranians were considerably easier to teach than the Saudi's.  We instructors were told to explain complicated areas three times in three different ways although the students had spent 6 months learning English and technical Electronic terms. As a rule, it was not necessary with the Iranians, but frequently it was with the Saudi's.  I did get several letters from two of the Iranian students after they returned to Iran thanking me for the training, but never heard from any of the Saudi's, and really didn't want too.

Many years later I spent 6 weeks in Tel Aviv supervising the installation and test flights of triple INS Navigation systems on two B-747-100 cargo aircraft.  That was a genuine pleasure compared to teaching both Iranians and  Saudis.


----------



## Wildman

dani..., what is your point in flooding the forum with all these  photos.........?

are you 67 y.o. ? or born in 1967...............?


----------



## dani67

Wildman said:


> dani..., what is your point in flooding the forum with all these  photos.........?
> 
> are you 67 y.o. ? or born in 1967...............?



1367=1988


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## deltex1

Wildman said:


> dani..., what is your point in flooding the forum with all these  photos.........?
> 
> are you 67 y.o. ? or born in 1967...............?


He is showing another side of Iran...one that he claims is unknown to American observers.  What percent of Iranian life he shows is unknown ...to me at least...since our media is not brave enough to travel there and give the complete picture.


----------



## dani67

homeless dogs and iranian



































































































__________________


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Jesus... what is it with you?  You head of the Bureau of Tourism?


----------



## dani67

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Jesus... what is it with you?  You head of the Bureau of Tourism?


wtf?


----------



## deltex1

He is teaching his people to be as friendly as their dogs.  Allahu bark bark...

Good pics Dani....we are still on the skeptical side.....lmao!


----------



## TooTall

deltex1 said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> dani..., what is your point in flooding the forum with all these  photos.........?
> 
> are you 67 y.o. ? or born in 1967...............?
> 
> 
> 
> He is showing another side of Iran...one that he claims is unknown to American observers.  What percent of Iranian life he shows is unknown ...to me at least...since our media is not brave enough to travel there and give the complete picture.
Click to expand...


Why would our media want to travel to Iran and get arrested and imprisoned?  That would take stupidity, not bravery.


----------



## deltex1

I'd like to see Iranian Shiia and Iranian Catholics having drinks at Houlihans Bar in downtown Tehran.


----------



## Moonglow

deltex1 said:


> I'd like to see Iranian Shiia and Iranian Catholics having drinks at Houlihans Bar in downtown Tehran.


They need to import some Irish Catholics or Sicilian mafia Catholics...


----------



## dani67

cinema ceremony  2016  like oscar


----------



## dani67




----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Dani... no doubt the Iranian people for the most part are not a bunch of crazies.  Unfortunately however, your country is run by crazy theocratic loons.


----------



## dani67

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Dani... no doubt the Iranian people for the most part are not a bunch of crazies.  Unfortunately however, your country is run by crazy theocratic loons.


yes .i agree.but they havnt full controll ....

for example they like every woman be like this in iran :







but they cant. it is reality  and majority in tehran


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

NEW YEAR HOLIDAY  AND IRANIAN IN VACATION


----------



## Moonglow

dani67 said:


>


Looks like the same shit they were wearing in the 1970's....Soviet styled fashions...


----------



## dani67

iranian near great cyrus tomb
*Cyrus the Great*


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> iranian near great cyrus tomb
> *Cyrus the Great*


How many points per game did he average?


----------



## dani67

persepolis fan after win in soccer derby 
PressTV-Reds conquer Blues 4-2 in Tehran derby


----------



## dani67

A group of people in #Tehran, recently marked World Tai Chi & Qigong Day. #Iran


----------



## dani67

tehran


----------



## deltex1

Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.


Vote Trump and save your ass.


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.
> 
> 
> Vote Trump and save your ass.




trump want nuke  iran ?


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.
> 
> 
> Vote Trump and save your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump want nuke  iran ?
Click to expand...

No...but he won't be a pussy like Obama.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

deltex1 said:


> Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.
> 
> 
> Vote Trump and save your ass.



Agreed.  Would that Obama had helped the last uprising, instead of making a deal that benefited no one save the ruling mullahs.


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.
> 
> 
> Vote Trump and save your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump want nuke  iran ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but he won't be a pussy like Obama.
Click to expand...

fact:
1: iran nuclear weapon program=destroy
2:israel and arab(suidia arabia) are friend now.they are friend now
+ im drunk now after 2 week .because of moharam


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.
> 
> 
> Vote Trump and save your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump want nuke  iran ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but he won't be a pussy like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fact:
> 1: iran nuclear weapon program=destroy
> 2:israel and arab(suidia arabia) are friend now.they are friend now
> + im drunk now after 2 week .because of moharam
Click to expand...


You should have said you are drunk first...and then told your two jokes....


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.
> 
> 
> Vote Trump and save your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump want nuke  iran ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but he won't be a pussy like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fact:
> 1: iran nuclear weapon program=destroy
> 2:israel and arab(suidia arabia) are friend now.they are friend now
> + im drunk now after 2 week .because of moharam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have said you are drunk first...and then told your two jokes....
Click to expand...

do you think trump is better than bil clinton and obama???. he is liberan more than us


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.
> 
> 
> Vote Trump and save your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump want nuke  iran ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but he won't be a pussy like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fact:
> 1: iran nuclear weapon program=destroy
> 2:israel and arab(suidia arabia) are friend now.they are friend now
> + im drunk now after 2 week .because of moharam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have said you are drunk first...and then told your two jokes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you think trump is better than bil clinton and obama???. he is liberan more than us
Click to expand...

Once Trump gets in office I think he will do very well.  He is a doer not a babbling politician.  Way better than Obama.  Better leader than Bill Clinton.  I hope we get a chance to see how he does.  We know how Hillary will do...her stink is all over your part of the world.


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump want nuke  iran ?
> 
> 
> 
> No...but he won't be a pussy like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fact:
> 1: iran nuclear weapon program=destroy
> 2:israel and arab(suidia arabia) are friend now.they are friend now
> + im drunk now after 2 week .because of moharam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have said you are drunk first...and then told your two jokes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you think trump is better than bil clinton and obama???. he is liberan more than us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Trump gets in office I think he will do very well.  He is a doer not a babbling politician.  Way better than Obama.  Better leader than Bill Clinton.  I hope we get a chance to see how he does.  We know how Hillary will do...her stink is all over your part of the world.
Click to expand...

be honest. do you think trump will win ?
sorry for bad english .im 100% drunk  now


----------



## dani67

breaking news. the battle for musul begins


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...but he won't be a pussy like Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> fact:
> 1: iran nuclear weapon program=destroy
> 2:israel and arab(suidia arabia) are friend now.they are friend now
> + im drunk now after 2 week .because of moharam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have said you are drunk first...and then told your two jokes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you think trump is better than bil clinton and obama???. he is liberan more than us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once Trump gets in office I think he will do very well.  He is a doer not a babbling politician.  Way better than Obama.  Better leader than Bill Clinton.  I hope we get a chance to see how he does.  We know how Hillary will do...her stink is all over your part of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be honest. do you think trump will win ?
> sorry for bad english .im 100% drunk  now
Click to expand...

Right now it doesn't look good...if you believe the news...or believe the polls...or believe anyone.  I don't believe anyone.  I will just wait and see...and cast my vote.


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> breaking news. the battle for musul begins


Saw that...strategic patience...the battle should be over by the end of 2017.  Then what?  Mosul residents...the few that are left...will be able to start killing one another....again.


----------



## deltex1

What are you drinking?


----------



## esthermoon

dani67 said:


> These young people were captured by Nooshafarin Movaffagh, who photographs for the website Humans of Tehran. Source: The Roosevelts © Nooshafarin Movaffagh
> 
> Every day, hardliners in Iran and the United States try to paint a picture of an Iran wholly opposed to Western modernity. But behind the political posturing are the actual people who live and work in Iran, and they don’t look as different as these leaders might like us to imagine. Just as there is no single understanding of what an American looks like, there is no essential Iranian, either. Like many countries, oppression and violence are a reality of everyday life, but overall Iran is a country striving to find a middle ground between staunch traditionalism and modern sensibilities, most notably in the area of Tehran, Iran’s cultural and industrial capital.
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.


I really like her outfit!


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> What are you drinking?


arak Raisin  ( dog liquer)
40+ alcohol
its easy for make and its cheap . but bad taste.we drink  it by mix...(fruit juice or cola or.....)


viskey and vodka is very expensive  Now after sanction and Devaluation iran money 

i drink viskey but maybe 2-3 time /month








how iranian make it:


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## deltex1

The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!


   yes snowmen are gay
 Merry Christmas


----------



## deltex1

Ya gotta love an Iranian with a sense of humor...


----------



## TooTall

deltex1 said:


> Ya gotta love an Iranian with a sense of humor...



I believe Dani67 is one of the moderate  Iranians that I could like if we were to ever meet.


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!


happy birthday to me


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to me
Click to expand...

Happy birthday Dani...may you have many more...enjoying peace and freedom....and friendship.

How old are you now?

Celebration with the ladies?


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday Dani...may you have many more...enjoying peace and freedom....and friendship.
> 
> How old are you now?
> 
> Celebration with the ladies?
Click to expand...

thank you. 
my birthday is tomorrow
.  ( 29 december 1988)


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday Dani...may you have many more...enjoying peace and freedom....and friendship.
> 
> How old are you now?
> 
> Celebration with the ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you.
> my birthday is tomorrow
> .  ( 29 december 1988)
Click to expand...

You could be my grandson....brothers...sisters...parents?


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday Dani...may you have many more...enjoying peace and freedom....and friendship.
> 
> How old are you now?
> 
> Celebration with the ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you.
> my birthday is tomorrow
> .  ( 29 december 1988)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could be my grandson....brothers...sisters...parents?
Click to expand...

 i have parents and 1 sister


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday Dani...may you have many more...enjoying peace and freedom....and friendship.
> 
> How old are you now?
> 
> Celebration with the ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you.
> my birthday is tomorrow
> .  ( 29 december 1988)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could be my grandson....brothers...sisters...parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have parents and 1 sister
Click to expand...

I think you told me that before...but my memory is lousy..  in any case..enjoy and prosper in the new year.  It's gonna be fun....making the world great again!


----------



## TooTall

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to me
Click to expand...


Happy Birthday young man, and a word of advise.  Stop drinking, it can kill you.  I did, so I know you can as well.


----------



## dani67

TooTall said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday young man, and a word of advise.  Stop drinking, it can kill you.  I did, so I know you can as well.
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## deltex1

My oldest brother died from Smirnoff.  Gotta have the right perspective on life...and something to live for.  Sometime it's right in front of you but you refuse to see it.

That said I enjoy a drink...not to escape...but to relax and enjoy.  Moderation is good.....yo.


----------



## esthermoon

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The suspicion is that all of the snowmen are awaiting execution.  Can you confirm this is not the case?
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to me
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday Dani!


----------



## Penelope

Contumacious said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These young people were captured by Nooshafarin Movaffagh, who photographs for the website Humans of Tehran. Source: The Roosevelts © Nooshafarin Movaffagh
> 
> Every day, hardliners in Iran and the United States try to paint a picture of an Iran wholly opposed to Western modernity. But behind the political posturing are the actual people who live and work in Iran, and they don’t look as different as these leaders might like us to imagine. Just as there is no single understanding of what an American looks like, there is no essential Iranian, either. Like many countries, oppression and violence are a reality of everyday life, but overall Iran is a country striving to find a middle ground between staunch traditionalism and modern sensibilities, most notably in the area of Tehran, Iran’s cultural and industrial capital.
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR GOVERNMENT AND OUR MEDIA ARE CONTROLLED BY ISRAEL.
> 
> SOON, VERY VERY SOON, IRAN AND ITS PEOPLE WILL BE DESTROYED.
> 
> THAT IS WHAT ISRAEL WANTS AND WHAT ISRAEL WANTS ISRAEL GETS - THEY ARE THE CHOSEN ONES.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Chosen to themselves, but you are right bibi is coming to the US with his bomb picture again I bet, the same one from 92,


----------



## Penelope

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful people...beautiful country.  It will be a shame to nuke it.
> 
> 
> Vote Trump and save your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump want nuke  iran ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but he won't be a pussy like Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fact:
> 1: iran nuclear weapon program=destroy
> 2:israel and arab(suidia arabia) are friend now.they are friend now
> + im drunk now after 2 week .because of moharam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have said you are drunk first...and then told your two jokes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you think trump is better than bil clinton and obama???. he is liberan more than us
Click to expand...


No he is a power hungry man, and loves to boast , brag, and I'm sorry Dani , but since he has businesses in the gulf states and Turkey, he will probably attack you just because he loves to strut his stuff. I truly believe that.

You might want to send him the pictures so he knows there are real people there.


----------



## deltex1

Yo Dani.  Tell the Ayatollah to behave himself.  Trump is a serious dude.  He will be glad to be Iran's friend...but you don't want him as an enemy.  He don't play, yo...


----------



## irosie91

Billy_Kinetta said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People pay for, and with, the government they permit.  It's really that simple.
Click to expand...


the photo gallery reveals nothing at all-----other than that you,  dani---are a propagandaist for the filthy  Ayatoilets----and the stink of Imperialist Iran


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People pay for, and with, the government they permit.  It's really that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the photo gallery reveals nothing at all-----other than that you,  dani---are a propagandaist for the filthy  Ayatoilets----and the stink of Imperialist Iran
Click to expand...

we have jw bush exprience . we saw  bush  actions too. give  iraq and afghanistan to iran  and made iran  safe again
  mullah can play with trump too . they are smart  more thand devil


----------



## dani67

iran president in nowruz(new year) vacation


----------



## Penelope

Thank you , I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> iran president in nowruz(new year) vacation


How does he get so many women on his meager salary?


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People pay for, and with, the government they permit.  It's really that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the photo gallery reveals nothing at all-----other than that you,  dani---are a propagandaist for the filthy  Ayatoilets----and the stink of Imperialist Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have jw bush exprience . we saw  bush  actions too. give  iraq and afghanistan to iran  and made iran  safe again
> mullah can play with trump too . they are smart  more thand devil
Click to expand...

GHW and GW were two very inept American Presidents who shifted the balance of power in the Persian Gulf overwhelmingly to Iran -- exactly.

And Iran has been an enemy of the USA since 1979.

The USA should have nuked Iran into the Stone Age back in 1979 but Carter did not have the balls.


----------



## yiostheoy

Persian mindset syllogism:

1 - there is no God but Allah

2 - Allah Akbar

3 - Allah loves Iran

4 - Allah loves Iran's leadership

5 - But why is Iran's leadership so insane?

6 - Good thing Allah loves Iran or the USA would nuke Iran into the Stone Age.

Q.E.D.


----------



## dani67

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People pay for, and with, the government they permit.  It's really that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the photo gallery reveals nothing at all-----other than that you,  dani---are a propagandaist for the filthy  Ayatoilets----and the stink of Imperialist Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have jw bush exprience . we saw  bush  actions too. give  iraq and afghanistan to iran  and made iran  safe again
> mullah can play with trump too . they are smart  more thand devil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GHW and GW were two very inept American Presidents who shifted the balance of power in the Persian Gulf overwhelmingly to Iran -- exactly.
> 
> And Iran has been an enemy of the USA since 1979.
> 
> The USA should have nuked Iran into the Stone Age back in 1979 but Carter did not have the balls.
Click to expand...

mullah made israel safe again. why usa should nuke iran ?


----------



## irosie91

[QUOTE="dani67, post:

mullah made israel safe again. why usa should nuke iran ?[/QUOTE]

is that  ^^^^^^    what the imam dog told you yesterday during the
  Khutbah jumaat feces fling?


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> mullah made israel safe again. why usa should nuke iran ?


Well now it is too late.

It should have happened back in 1979 however.

Then people and heathens would have learned to keep their greasy hands off US Embassies and US flags.

If Israel bombs the sh!t out of you now do you think anyone in America will care ???

Israel was always safe.

Your fokking enslaved people are the ones in danger from your own leadership.


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> [QUOTE="dani67, post:
> 
> mullah made israel safe again. why usa should nuke iran ?



is that  ^^^^^^    what the imam dog told you yesterday during the
  Khutbah jumaat feces fling?[/QUOTE]
most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.

so i didnt go and i didnt listen


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="dani67, post:
> 
> mullah made israel safe again. why usa should nuke iran ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that  ^^^^^^    what the imam dog told you yesterday during the
> Khutbah jumaat feces fling?
Click to expand...

most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.

so i didnt go and i didnt listen[/QUOTE]

you are better off-------but in Iran you NOW learn the stink and filth in
your public schools and from public media-----you do not NEED to sit  on the
foot sweat stinking carpet


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="dani67, post:
> 
> mullah made israel safe again. why usa should nuke iran ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that  ^^^^^^    what the imam dog told you yesterday during the
> Khutbah jumaat feces fling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.
> 
> so i didnt go and i didnt listen
Click to expand...


you are better off-------but in Iran you NOW learn the stink and filth in
your public schools and from public media-----you do not NEED to sit  on the
foot sweat stinking carpet[/QUOTE]
religious classroom








we dont watch mullah media


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="dani67, post:
> 
> mullah made israel safe again. why usa should nuke iran ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that  ^^^^^^    what the imam dog told you yesterday during the
> Khutbah jumaat feces fling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.
> 
> so i didnt go and i didnt listen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are better off-------but in Iran you NOW learn the stink and filth in
> your public schools and from public media-----you do not NEED to sit  on the
> foot sweat stinking carpet
Click to expand...

religious classroom








we dont watch mullah media







[/QUOTE]


Looks like the Iranians with whom I have been acquainted


----------



## yiostheoy

The Iranian leadership needs to shut the fokk up about Israel and if they are going go develop nuclear power then they need to refine low grade fuel not high grade weapons grade.

If they are caught with weapons grade then they need to be bombed into the stone age before they have the capability to do that to anybody else.

That India and Pakistan are nuclear armed is one thing.  They don't trust each other and they each chose to go into the world of nuclear weapons.

But Iran has a track record back to 1979 of instability and untrustworthiness and international Islamic terrorism and the raid and capture of the US Embassy there. 

And so Iran must never be allowed to play the nuclear game.

The same is true of N.Korea.


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.
> 
> so i didnt go and i didnt listen


Good.

Then go back to Zoroastrianism and shut the fokk up about Israel.

And stop financing international Islamic terrorism.

And don't even try to make or get your hands on weapons grade uranium and plutonium.


----------



## irosie91

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.
> 
> so i didnt go and i didnt listen
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Then go back to Zoroastrianism and shut the fokk up about Israel.
> 
> And stop financing international Islamic terrorism.
Click to expand...


It is not actually islam that renders the Iranians anti-semites------it is their Nazism---
The Islamic filth is sorta  'additional'


----------



## yiostheoy

irosie91 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.
> 
> so i didnt go and i didnt listen
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Then go back to Zoroastrianism and shut the fokk up about Israel.
> 
> And stop financing international Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not actually islam that renders the Iranians anti-semites------it is their Nazism---
> The Islamic filth is sorta  'additional'
Click to expand...

When GHW and GW decimated Iraq, they did a huge favor for Iran.

At first the Israelis thought they did a huge favor for Israel too.

But it came back to bite Israel as the Iranian leadership became increasingly insane.


----------



## irosie91

yiostheoy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.
> 
> so i didnt go and i didnt listen
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Then go back to Zoroastrianism and shut the fokk up about Israel.
> 
> And stop financing international Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not actually islam that renders the Iranians anti-semites------it is their Nazism---
> The Islamic filth is sorta  'additional'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When GHW and GW decimated Iraq, they did a huge favor for Iran.
> 
> At first the Israelis thought they did a huge favor for Israel too.
> 
> But it came back to bite Israel as the Iranian leadership became increasingly insane.
Click to expand...


I am not sure----the Iranian leadership was already insane and WORKING on
its Imperialist agenda----    Where there are muslims there are also SHIITES---
Shiites are the IRANIAN MILITARY


----------



## Anathema

That's unfortunate. Iran WAS one of the places I'd considered moving WHEN the US fails. Not any more.


----------



## yiostheoy

irosie91 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most people dont go to mosque in iran at friday.for example my city population is 200000, but maybe 500 old people go to friday jumaat.
> 
> so i didnt go and i didnt listen
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Then go back to Zoroastrianism and shut the fokk up about Israel.
> 
> And stop financing international Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not actually islam that renders the Iranians anti-semites------it is their Nazism---
> The Islamic filth is sorta  'additional'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When GHW and GW decimated Iraq, they did a huge favor for Iran.
> 
> At first the Israelis thought they did a huge favor for Israel too.
> 
> But it came back to bite Israel as the Iranian leadership became increasingly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure----the Iranian leadership was already insane and WORKING on
> its Imperialist agenda----    Where there are muslims there are also SHIITES---
> Shiites are the IRANIAN MILITARY
Click to expand...

When they (the Iranians) had their king he kept them corralled with his secret police force.  The USA supported him.

When they got rid of him he had to flee to the USA.

That's when they started hating the USA.

Then they did all sorts of things that morons do when they hate.

Storming the US Embassy was one of them, although Carter should have seen this coming and closed it already.  But he was/is too inept to do it.  Same as Hillary was/is too inept in Libya.

Anyway now the USA is a convenient whipping boy for the Iranian leadership.  And they (the leadership) has shown no semblance of sanity since they lost their king, whom they hated anyway.

Trump's attention is on N.Korea not Iran at the moment.

Trump has deferred to Israel to keep a close eye on Iran instead.

Somebody has to watch them.  They are still like mad dogs.  Sleeping mad dogs at the moment maybe -- that may be dani67 's purpose in propaganda -- but still mad dogs.


----------



## dani67

We don’t know who took this video, but we’re sure this is the coolest Tango dance video in front of a Mosque you'll ever see! The stunning mosques of Isfahan are among the most beautiful and interesting in the world.
Video: Tourists dancing in front of a Mosque In Isfahan, Iran



00:00
01:26

*Isfahan Imam Mosque (Jameh Abbasi Mosque)*
Multicolored mosaic tiles and calligraphic inscriptions decorate the interior of Iran’s Imam Mosque. No wonder it deserves to belong in UNESCO’s World Heritage Sites list and be known as one of the most beautiful sites to see around the world. It is regarded as one of the masterpieces of Persian architecture.


----------



## Roudy

Dani, those were very nice pictures.  Thanks for your time.  Brought back a lot of memories from my childhood and youth.


----------



## Roudy

Contumacious said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These young people were captured by Nooshafarin Movaffagh, who photographs for the website Humans of Tehran. Source: The Roosevelts © Nooshafarin Movaffagh
> 
> Every day, hardliners in Iran and the United States try to paint a picture of an Iran wholly opposed to Western modernity. But behind the political posturing are the actual people who live and work in Iran, and they don’t look as different as these leaders might like us to imagine. Just as there is no single understanding of what an American looks like, there is no essential Iranian, either. Like many countries, oppression and violence are a reality of everyday life, but overall Iran is a country striving to find a middle ground between staunch traditionalism and modern sensibilities, most notably in the area of Tehran, Iran’s cultural and industrial capital.
> 
> This photo gallery highlights the Iran most of us don’t normally get to see, and reminds us that an entire country should not be judged by its government, extremists or political landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR GOVERNMENT AND OUR MEDIA ARE CONTROLLED BY ISRAEL.
> 
> SOON, VERY VERY SOON, IRAN AND ITS PEOPLE WILL BE DESTROYED.
> 
> THAT IS WHAT ISRAEL WANTS AND WHAT ISRAEL WANTS ISRAEL GETS - THEY ARE THE CHOSEN ONES.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You need to stay off the crack, kunt-alicious.  You are representing the exact extremist asshole types that Dani is complaining about.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> The Iranian leadership needs to shut the fokk up about Israel and if they are going go develop nuclear power then they need to refine low grade fuel not high grade weapons grade.
> 
> If they are caught with weapons grade then they need to be bombed into the stone age before they have the capability to do that to anybody else.
> 
> That India and Pakistan are nuclear armed is one thing.  They don't trust each other and they each chose to go into the world of nuclear weapons.
> 
> But Iran has a track record back to 1979 of instability and untrustworthiness and international Islamic terrorism and the raid and capture of the US Embassy there.
> 
> And so Iran must never be allowed to play the nuclear game.
> 
> The same is true of N.Korea.



Iran is a far more responsible country than Pakistan.


----------



## dani67

iran rouhani election campain


----------



## dani67




----------



## irosie91

oh gee-----just one sunni chick with a bomb on her ass could
do LOTS of damage


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> oh gee-----just one sunni chick with a bomb on her ass could
> do LOTS of damage


sorry. iran is most safe country in the world 
 didnt sunni stab  knife to  jew today ?


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----just one sunni chick with a bomb on her ass could
> do LOTS of damage
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. iran is most safe country in the world
> didnt sunni stab  knife to  jew today ?
Click to expand...


probably-----I don't know.    Why are you sorry to write
that Iran is a safe country?


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----just one sunni chick with a bomb on her ass could
> do LOTS of damage
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. iran is most safe country in the world
> didnt sunni stab  knife to  jew today ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably-----I don't know.    Why are you sorry to write
> that Iran is a safe country?
Click to expand...

am i sorry?


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----just one sunni chick with a bomb on her ass could
> do LOTS of damage
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. iran is most safe country in the world
> didnt sunni stab  knife to  jew today ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably-----I don't know.    Why are you sorry to write
> that Iran is a safe country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am i sorry?
Click to expand...


you said so


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh gee-----just one sunni chick with a bomb on her ass could
> do LOTS of damage
> 
> 
> 
> sorry. iran is most safe country in the world
> didnt sunni stab  knife to  jew today ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably-----I don't know.    Why are you sorry to write
> that Iran is a safe country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am i sorry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you said so
Click to expand...

sorry for you


----------



## esthermoon

Beautiful pictures dany67! Thanks!


----------



## irosie91

where are the "beautiful pictures"?


----------



## esthermoon

This thread is full of interesting and beautiful pictures irosie91


----------



## irosie91

esthermoon said:


> This thread is full of interesting and beautiful pictures irosie91



oh-----128 entries------I must have missed a few


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is full of interesting and beautiful pictures irosie91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh-----128 entries------I must have missed a few
Click to expand...


for INTERESTING IMAGERY----esther and dani should find a few
Yemenis-------and discuss what their relatives have been seeing in
the streets of Sanaa and Aden over the past few years---compliments of
Iran and Hezbollah  (and the other shill group----the 'houthis')


----------



## esthermoon

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is full of interesting and beautiful pictures irosie91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh-----128 entries------I must have missed a few
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for INTERESTING IMAGERY----esther and dani should find a few
> Yemenis-------and discuss what their relatives have been seeing in
> the streets of Sanaa and Aden over the past few years---compliments of
> Iran and Hezbollah  (and the other shill group----the 'houthis')
Click to expand...

I thought Saudis were at war with Yemen...


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> where are the "beautiful pictures"?


One the helath problems in old age is vision problems


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> where are the "beautiful pictures"?


One the health problems in old age is vision problems


----------



## Vikrant

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are the "beautiful pictures"?
> 
> 
> 
> One the helath problems in old age is vision problems
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with old people. I think the problem perhaps is more specific to iRosie  She just cannot help it. She is beauty blind


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is full of interesting and beautiful pictures irosie91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh-----128 entries------I must have missed a few
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for INTERESTING IMAGERY----esther and dani should find a few
> Yemenis-------and discuss what their relatives have been seeing in
> the streets of Sanaa and Aden over the past few years---compliments of
> Iran and Hezbollah  (and the other shill group----the 'houthis')[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> oh gee-----now dani considers little Yemeni kids dead in the gutters   "FUNNY"
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

european tourist in iran


----------



## dani67




----------



## irosie91

If  "THEY"  do not want anyone to SEE------how did you get the damned pictures?-------you should DELETE IT 
QUICKLY  before the cops get on you


----------



## deltex1

I want to see the documents of collaboration with North Korea.on their nuclear bomb program.  The gooks are clueless...


----------



## irosie91

deltex1 said:


> I want to see the documents of collaboration with North Korea.on their nuclear bomb program.  The gooks are clueless...




Tend towards  BELIEF  on that issue.    It is consistent with   AXIS   'philosophy'       I see    N. K.   as an ally of Russia/Iran ----something
analogous to   ITALY  as a member of the  AXIS powers---------the feeble mascot


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> I want to see the documents of collaboration with North Korea.on their nuclear bomb program.  The gooks are clueless...


what is gook ??


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the documents of collaboration with North Korea.on their nuclear bomb program.  The gooks are clueless...
> 
> 
> 
> what is gook ??
Click to expand...


military slang for a Korean----or a  "JAP"  ( I think)   --------as in   "I SHOT THREE GOOKS"


----------

